

Ask HN: I have traction, revenue, team, and I'm in SF, who shall I talk to? - nubela

Hi guys,<p>I&#x27;m the developer&#x2F;founder of Javelin Browser, this is my 3rd startup and my first time in SF trying to raise a round. 
Javelin is bootstrapped up to this point from Singapore.<p>Today, Javelin has more than 300k downloads (with very healthy MAU and various other metrics), as well as a healthy MRR.<p>I&#x27;m looking to speak to angels and investors, does anyone know of anyone I can talk to?<p>I&#x27;m living at downtown SF, but am willing to travel!<p>I&#x27;m contactable at (415) 629 6580 or hello@javelinbrowser.com if you can help!
======
general_failure
I would be interested in an answer to this as well. How should one go about
getting angel investment in the valley/sf in general given that people outside
this area have no connections here?

------
nubela
Javelin Browser was previously #1 on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8368199](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8368199)

------
dreamweapon
I think you know the answer already: _your customers._

~~~
nubela
I did try:
[https://plus.google.com/112382954623691301301/posts/SPQUpqki...](https://plus.google.com/112382954623691301301/posts/SPQUpqkiBue)

